# Assetto Corsa PS4 controller



## Jamal90901 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen controller per USB angeschlossen & unter Steuerung werden auch alle Bewegungen angezeigt & er wird unter erkannte Geräte angezeigt. 

Wenn ich jedoch auf der Strecke bin passiert garnix.

Muss ich irgw. bestimmtes einstellen?



Mfg


----------



## PHENOMII (24. Juli 2014)

Das hier benutzen und den offiziellen Microsoft Xbox Controller Treiber Software runterladen und installieren  

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/de-de/d/xbox-360-controller-for-windows


----------



## Jamal90901 (24. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank ich werds gleich mal probieren


----------

